# What Bandsaw should I buy?



## NittanyLion (Jan 25, 2015)

I'm in the market for a new bandsaw.  Budget is $500-$1000.  It will be used primarily for cutting pen blanks, bowl blanks, and other small general sawing.  I also resaw a lot of small logs and burls.  I do this now with my 14" craftsman(with a larger 3/4 hp motor), and it handles them pretty good.  Right now I'm looking hard at the Grizzly G0555X.  I'm interested in any recomendations on saws or anyone with the GO555X.  Thanks for your help!


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Jan 25, 2015)

No personal experience yet, but based on reviews, I'm looking toward the Laguna when it's time for me.  It's way at / just over the top of your range though.  

I use the bandsaw so much that when I upgrade it will be the best I can afford at the time.


----------



## LeeR (Jan 25, 2015)

I ahve a Powermatic, and it was in your orice range a few years ago.  Now I'd probably go for this if I wanted something well under a $1000.

Buy Rikon 14" Open Stand 1 HP Bandsaw Model 10-321 at Woodcraft.com

Rikon's deluxe 14" is 999.99, looks pretty nice, and is also within your budget. The Rikon's have gotten really good reviews.  I do have a Rikon midi lathe, and I think it is a great machine.  They build good quality products at reasonable prices.


----------



## The Penguin (Jan 25, 2015)

from a 14" Craftsman to a Grizzly G0555 is basically a lateral move. you're not gaining much - maybe additional vertical clearance if your sears does not have a riser block, and a slightly larger motor.

go for a larger Grizzly - G0513 series. 

or check out the Lagunas and Rikons


----------



## plantman (Jan 25, 2015)

As Dan Said. The best you can afford at the time !!!! If you do a lot of resawing, look for one that can take a 1 to 3 inch blade. Also make sure it can be fitted with riser blocks !! My old 14 inch can only clear less than 6 inches. Not good for burls or larger logs. I am looking at the Ricon myself.   Jim  S


----------



## NittanyLion (Jan 25, 2015)

The Laguna 1412 does look nice.  Somehow I missed this model when looking.  It's also on sale at Rockler for $987.  Something I need to strongly consider.  Looks like the G0513 is comparable....but with a 1"blade and little larger motor at $925.  What to do......


----------



## plantman (Jan 25, 2015)

NittanyLion said:


> The Laguna 1412 does look nice.  Somehow I missed this model when looking.  It's also on sale at Rockler for $987.  Something I need to strongly consider.  Looks like the G0513 is comparable....but with a 1"blade and little larger motor at $925.  What to do......



1 Inch blade is good, larger motor is always better. Do you have a store near you where you could try one or both out ?? If so, make sure they will do the task you want them for before making a choise. Ease of adjustments and vibration are major things to look for also.  Jim  S


----------



## low_48 (Jan 25, 2015)

Based on my experience, you should buy the Laguna. I bought a Grizzly 514x2. It was unusable because of excessive vibration. Nothing would stay on the table when running. There were 4 weights riveted to one side of the bottom wheel, the other side had 9 holes drilled into it. All that effort was to try and balance a wheel that was such a bad casting, there was not enough material to machine all around the faces. They sent me some parts, then had to order more parts to replace the wheel. Then put the blade on, and the top wheel was not good. I sent the machine back. They basically sent out a machine that had no good rotating parts. I'll never buy a Grizzly machine again.


----------



## Minotbob (Jan 25, 2015)

I have the Grizzly G0555 and I added a 6" riser for a total of 12 inches vertical clearance. I really like it. It now takes a 105" band instead of 92".


----------



## shastastan (Jan 26, 2015)

A lot of good advice here to consider.  I have a MiniMax 16" with a 3/4" carbide tipped blade.  I mostly use it for resawing but it has plenty of power to trim bowl blanks.  It's 220V also.  I used to have a Delta 14" w/riser block but did an upgrade years ago.  As The Penguin pointed out, you won't gain much by a lateral move.  If you want to get a newer saw, you are better saving up for an upgrade. IMO.


----------



## randy pote (Jan 26, 2015)

i bought a 1412 back in nov. moved up from a craftsman what a differance . i dont think i would get the lite again but other then that great bandsaw.


----------



## Old Codger (Jan 26, 2015)

Steve...I'm going to break with the other recommendations and say that I'm EXTREMELY pleased with Grizzley's 30th Anniversary Edition 14" BS.... I installed a Timberwolf blade and couldn't be more pleased!  From your comments about using your new B.S. for smaller turnings, the GO55X will be a great BS for your stated and future uses.  Some of the 'name' BS's are great, others not so much...read the reviews and user's comments and decide.  For me, I'll stick w/Grizzley on this one and urge you to do the same.  Safe turning to you!


----------



## Katsin (Jan 28, 2015)

I've been happy with my Grizzly 30th Anniversary 14" too.

How much of an upgrade it would be from the Craftsman saw would depend on the particular saw I think... my father-in-law has a 12" Craftsman bandsaw and the 14" Grizzly is a big step up from that in performance imo. The only thing I'd give the old Craftsman which the Grizzly falls short on is that it has a built in light.


----------



## Charlie_W (Jan 29, 2015)

Dan, 
One of our club members is an avid bowl turner. He has a Laguna 3 hp. I think it is 18" with about 14" height of cut. It is 220V.
We used it processing over 100 cherry bowl blanks for a workshop/class. It was great.

My delta 14" w/riser just does not have enough uuummph to get the job done on thick wet bowl blanks.

Just remember that with a lot of cutting, you will need to keep a sharp blade or two on hand. Stopping to go to Woodcraft or order a blade in the middle of a project is not a good thing.


----------



## raar25 (Jan 29, 2015)

I bought a porter cable at lowes and what I can tell you is I found that the blade is more important than the saw.  When I start cutting with a new sharp blade I blast through 6 in thick bowl blanks quickly.  When the blade is at the end of its useful life it struggles through a 3/4 inch pen blank.  If I was you, I would spend a little less on the saw and put a little more into the blades.  Any saw that is not defective should spin smoothly.  I picked my saw because it was less than $400 new at lowes.


----------



## ctubbs (Jan 29, 2015)

My Griz 555 with riser block has done a great job for me running Woodslicer blades.  The big thing is to keep good sharp, let me say again SHARP, blades at hand.  I do not believe even the best most expensive saw will preform  well with a dull blade.  My short experience with the Griz blade that came with the saw was, well let's say, not satisfactory. (Cleaned that up for the Mods.)  I really enjoy my 555.  Sawing small logs, about 10 to 11 inches and less, is easy. working small items such as pen blanks is a breeze.  With a good blade, I have little to no drift to correct.  Just my $0.02 and as always, YMMV.
Charles


----------



## jfoh (Jan 29, 2015)

I bought my Powermatic off Craigslist for less than fifty cents on the dollar. Got lucky and found a riser kit on EBay for less than fifty bucks because the seller misspelled the name in the listing. Got to love bad grammar and bad spelling. Tuned it up, made a rip fence, bought a good blade and been very happy. It slices 1/8" or less slices off stock like butter.  Made a few jigs for cutting blanks and it does everything I want with ease. 

Even if you choose another brand make sure to look at Craigslist. A lot of like new tools show up if you keep watching.  Have cash on hand and go look at tool in person. Money talks and seller will often give you a better price in person if you are a serious buyer.


----------



## guylaizure (Jan 29, 2015)

Should be able to find a used Minimax for$1000


----------



## NittanyLion (Jan 29, 2015)

I really appreciate all of the input.  Craigslist is a poor option only because I live in the middle of nowhere and could spend several hundred dollars on a trip to find one.  I have been watching it for a few months now, and will keep doing so.  Unless something pops up, I plan to pick up the Laguna 1412....or maybe the Griz......or maybe the 1412......UGh!


----------



## Weatherbee (Jan 31, 2015)

17" bandsaw from grizzly for 8-1k delivered is great deal! i had one for many years and it never gave me any trouble. as long as you maintain it and do checks on it, it will be a great machine. I'm very happy with grizzly for bandsaws


----------



## Wildman (Jan 31, 2015)

Grizzly has been playing around with G0555 series saw and not sure much of an improvement on what you already own. You could always save some money and buy a bigger motor for current BS.  When bought my G0555 was best bang for the money over 10 years ago. What has not changed is either 92 ½” or 93 ½” blade, and assume still have to modify the saw to take 93 ½” blades.  

Grizzly.com® --

If have 220V outlet or can get a 220V outlet buy this with free shipping.

Grizzly.com® --

If don’t have 220V, Laguna saw tad better than the Rikon. 

Laguna Tools 14 Twelve Bandsaw

Take your time and check the specs, before deciding!


----------

